# Who are these guys??



## AftOf245 (1 Oct 2009)

On my last tour to the Sandbox, these guys were parked on the ramp a couple spots down.  They are sporting a nice Canadian Maple Leaf, but the reg is SA??

Also spotted in the Northern part of Theater.


----------



## AftOf245 (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## RubberTree (1 Oct 2009)

The ten second trip to google has all the answers....
http://www.mondialaviation.com/

a charter company out of Victoria BC although they also have a number listed for the U.A.E. Their motto...."Disaster relief, Civil strife, or industry - we provide the required solutions"

Interesting


----------



## AftOf245 (1 Oct 2009)

Yeah, I saw there website, just wondering if anybody new who they were, a guy might need a job very soon ;D


----------



## Occam (1 Oct 2009)

Also...

http://www.mondialaviation.com/aircraft.shtml

"Mondial Aviation is pleased to offer an L100 Hercules for charter in the Middle East from our base in Fujairah, UAE. "


----------

